# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  veecad αξιζει να το αγοράσω?

## thodoris1975

Καλησπέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά με υγεία πάνω απο όλα. Επειδή φτιάχνω που και που καμιά πλακετίτσα όπως όλοι μας άλλωστε :Tongue2:  χρησιμοποιώ κυρίος και βασικά διάτριτες :Cool: 

Έχω το LochMaster 4.0 και πολύ γρήγορα έγινα εξπέρ μα νομίζω το πράγμα μπερδεύεται με λίγο μεγαλύτερα κυκλώματα.
Το veeCad πως το βλέπετε βρε παιδιά ?   http://veecad.com/

Pricing
 1 User licence : US $26.26 (webstore accepts several currencies)

να την κανω την απόπειρα :Confused1:  ?  (σαν αυτοκτονίας ακούγετε :Rolleyes: )

κάνει δούλειά ξέρει κανείς ?

----------


## SeAfasia

το Kicad που σκοτώνει και είναι freeware με 3d viewer δε σου αρέσει;
http://kicad-pcb.org

----------


## thodoris1975

Ναι αλλά 8έλω να μου βάζει τα εξαρτήματα στην σειρά με τον μικροτερο δυνατό χώρο, χρησιμοποιώ  κυρίος stripboards.
Αutoroute σε  stripboard δεν έχει. παρ' όλα αυτά μου αρεσει ο φανατισμός :Tongue2:  σου προς το kicad.   :Smile: δεν το εχω τεστάρει.Νομιζω πως ειναι για κανονικά PCBs .

----------


## SeAfasia

κοιτα το είναι το μελλον..... :Lol:

----------


## thodoris1975

θα ειμαι καλυμένος με αυτό το αρχείο ;   kicad-product-4.0.1-i686.exe   
8α το δοκιμάσω το συντομότερο
 Συνεχίζω να θέλω το VeeCad. Παιδιά έχει κανείς πληροφορίες να μας βοη8ησει ;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Όχι μην το αγοράσεις για μένα.

Μιά λύση που προτείνω χωρίς να το έχω δοκιμάσει όμως.

Σε όποιοδήποτε eagle, kicad κλπ φτιάξε ένα εξάρτημα που να είναι stripboard και πάνω του βάζε τα εξαρτήματα σου. Μπορεί να σου κάνει σκέψου το.

----------


## k_sotiris

Το kicad είναι σκάλες ανώτερο από το Veecad.

----------


## manolispentarakis

kicad πολυ καλο

----------


## Fire Doger

Εδώ έχει μερικά ακόμα για stripboard.
Γνώμη μου είναι να μάθεις με ένα καλό πρόγραμμα να σχεδιάζεις, κάποια στιγμή θα φύγεις απ' τα strip. Επίσης με λίγη εμπειρία θα βγάζεις το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα χωροταξίας με το μάτι.

----------

